# what questions should i ask? APPT WED!!



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

had IUI once abroad, so i know a bit

going for consultation about having it in UK, will still have to travel 2 hrs by train to clinic

what questions should i ask?  I have irregular periods, 37 so my fertility is waning (I know, I had an MOT over a year and a half ago)

grateful for any help
ev


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Whether they do procedures at weekend 
Whether you get scans throughout
Their success rate
Whether they advise three natural and three medicated cycle
Policy for refund if more than three dominant follicles and canceled cycle 
If see same doc through out
Whether do early/late appointments
How long after peak opk they do procedures and whether scan to see if ovulated - if bfn do they change the timing on next cycle


Hope this helps. Good luck


----------



## even (Apr 15, 2012)

that is so useful, thanks so much me myself and i, really, thank you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------

